# USB2.0 and mice - howto do it?

## Tuna

hi there,

just for curiosity reasons i tried to run my usb mous ein my usb2.0 hub. it works nicely on the usb1.1 hub. when i connect the mouse to the 2.0 hub, its not getting registered anywhere, not in the logs.. not in the dev fs, nothing.. i loaded ehci.o module and the optical mouse turns its light on when it is connected.. any clues/hints what im missing here?

----------

## X-SoCiaL

Got the same problem  =/

----------

## BradN

does it work if it's connected to a USB1 hub that plugs into the USB2 hub?  I don't really know what's going on, but maybe that can tell you if there's just a compatability problem connecting the mouse to the usb2 hub.

----------

## Tuna

both hubs are onboard.. so there is no way i can plug these two together?  :Wink: 

----------

## X-SoCiaL

Same here  :Wink: 

----------

## BradN

oh... don't know what to tell ya then  :Sad: 

----------

## Kabuto

Huh?  So you have a USB 2 controller and a USB 1.1 controller?  Just load ehci-hcd for the USB 2 and the usb-ohci or uhci drivers for the USB 1.1 controller.  I think you also need HID.

----------

## Tuna

as i wrote, the mouse is working on usb1.1 -> uhci/ohci is loaded.. right since it is working HID whould be setup correctly too? i also said that ehci is loaded. were not going further here....

----------

## BradN

If you can test it, does it work in windows on that computer?

----------

## Tuna

that was long tiem ago, but it worked.. yes. maybe im trying to test what the live cd says to this one..

----------

## Kabuto

The only things I can think of is.. 

Try a different kernel.  The USB 2.0 had major updates in 2.4.21-prex (7 I think).  You could try the ac-kernels.  

See if usbview (emerge usbview) sees the device.

Install hotplug and run it.

----------

## Tuna

ok booting the live cd shows my apaling fault. the situation is hte following.. it is an NEC usb 2.0 hub and an Intel usb 1.1 hub. so i have to enable uhci for my usb 1.1, ehci for usb 2.0 AND ohci for access to the 2.0 hub. *doh*

since the ehci module was successfully reporting 5 ports i never thought in that direction. thanks for your patience  :Wink: 

----------

## X-SoCiaL

Works over here too now!

Thanx all

/Roger

----------

